# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Le langage C - Norme ANSI, 2me dition [Livres]

## djibril

*Le langage C
Norme ANSI, 2me dition*

**



> Conu  l'origine comme le langage des systmes d'exploitation Unix, le langage C s'est rpandu bien au-del de cette fonction et continue  se diffuser. L'ouvrage de Brian W. Kernighan et de Denis M. Ritchie, qui sont les principaux crateurs du C, a t traduit en quinze langues. Connu sous l'abrviation K&R, il constitue la "rfrence" pour tout utilisateur de ce langage. Le but de ce livre est de vous apprendre  programmer en C. Il est construit en 8 chapitres qui prsentent successivement tous les concepts fondamentaux du langage C (les types, les oprateurs, les structures de contrle, les pointeurs, les structures, les entres-sorties...). L'annexe A est un manuel de rfrence qui a t conu  l'intention des programmeurs. L'annexe B est un rsum des possibilits qu'offre la bibliothque standard. Les solutions des 250 exercices proposs par B. Kernighan et D. Ritchie sont fournies en dtail dans l'ouvrage complmentaire de C.Tondo et S.Gimpel paru dans la mme collection sous le titre Exercices corrigs sur le langage C.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

